# Storing oil based stains



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Can I store Danish Oil in a plastic food container with a lid without having to worry about melting the plastic?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I wouldn't do it I would suggest canning or other types of glass jars.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree with Jim. 
Also besides the problem with some plastics dissolving (melting occurs with heat) they also are not totally "vapor" proof and some of the volatile solvents can actually pass through the plastic and evaporate if kept for any period of time. 
Many paint stores sell empty metal cans which would be even better.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks that is what i thought


----------



## varmit (May 16, 2009)

Jim and Les are correct. I've had Tung Oil do strange things to some plastic containers. Those empty metal cans from the paint store are inexpensive a great way to store oils.


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

i had a plastic container with tung oil and poly mixed catch fire on it's own from heat - dont do it


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Barry: Do you take out the nuts, rinse them off and eat some every now and then? lol. Yummmmy!!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

So for storing oil stains plastic is a no no, but can I use plastic for mixing and applying? The reason I ask is I have saved a lot of cheap plastic containers from lunch meats specifically for using in mixing finishes (when that time comes which hopefully is still in 2009). If not oils, is it safe for other types of stains/shellacs/varnishes?


----------

